# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Ghana

## hangnt

*Sơ lược*

Cộng hòa Ghana là một quốc gia tại Tây Phi, có biên giới với Côte d'Ivoire về phía tây, Burkina Faso về phía bắc, Togo về phía đông, còn về phía nam là Vịnh Guinea. Tên Ghana có nguồn gốc từ Đế quốc Ghana xa xưa, nhưng từ 1821 đến 1957 Ghana là thuộc địa của Anh và có tên là Bờ Biển Vàng (Gold Coast).


Cuộc sống ở Ghana luôn chuyển động không ngừng. Người dân ở đây di tản nhà của họ mỗi ngày để chạy trốn khỏi cái nóng ngột ngạt và oi bức ở đó. Ghana là ngôi nhà của nhiều dân tộc có nền văn hóa khác nhau, tất cả đều cùng tìm cách tồn tại và phát triển ở trong đất nước đang trên đường hiện đại hóa. Bạn sẽ bắt gặp hình ảnh những người đàn ông và phụ nữ ở đây trong bộ trang phục truyền thống đang dùng điện thoại di động nhắn tin cho bạn bè, hay những thương nhân trong bộ vest sang trọng được xem như là những vị lãnh đạo trong xã hội.

Nếu so sánh với các nước khác ở trong vùng, Ghana là một đất nước phát triển và khá ổn định. Đến Ghana, bạn sẽ được người dân nơi đây tiếp đón một cách nồng hậu. Những cái bắt tay thân tình, hay những cái siết chặt vai chắc chắn bạn sẽ không bao giờ quên được. Vì thế việc đi du lịch ở Ghana hoàn toàn rất dễ dàng. Tất cả những điều thú vị về đất nước này vẫn còn đang chờ du khách đến khám phá.

*Đi khi nào?*

Ghana có khí hậu nhiệt đới cận xích đạo, vì thế mà quanh năm, kể cả khi đang là mùa mưa, cũng đều nóng bức. Ở vùng bờ biển ẩm ướt phía Nam, mùa mưa bắt đầu từ tháng 4 cho đến tháng 6 và suốt tháng 9 cho đến tháng 10. Còn mùa khô từ tháng 11 đến tháng 3 và tháng 7 đến tháng 8. Những tháng mùa khô là dịp mà bạn có thể đi du lịch ở Ghana một cách thoải mái nhất. Nhiệt độ trung bình cao nhất suốt cả năm là vào khoảng 30 độ C. Vào mùa mưa thì giảm xuống khoảng 3 – 4 độ. Độ ẩm ở đây khá cao do nằm gần đường xích đạo, thường vào khoảng 80%. 


Ở vùng trung tâm có mưa nhiều hơn và kéo dài lâu hơn so với những nơi khác. Ở phía Bắc thì lại nóng hơn và khô ráo hơn, mùa mưa ở nơi đây rơi vào khoảng tháng 4 cho đến tháng 10 hằng năm. Nhiệt độ trung bình ban ngày hiếm khi dưới 30 độ mà thường tăng đến 35 độ hay thậm chí còn cao hơn nữa khi vào tháng 12 cho đến tháng 3 khi mà gió khô mang đầy cát thổi từ sa mạc Sahara vào đất liền.

Cao điểm mùa du lịch ở Ghana là từ tháng 6 đến tháng 8, rơi vào khoảng thời gian nghĩ lễ ở Mỹ. Vì thế mà bạn sẽ phải chịu cảnh ồn ào, đông đúc hay thậm chí khó có thể tìm được khách sạn có đầy đủ tiện nghi khi đi du lịch ở Ghana vào thời gian này. Nếu muốn thoải mái bạn có thể đi từ tháng 9 cho đến tháng 12. Đó là khoảng thời gian có ít du khách đến Ghana nhất.

*Đến, đi lại bằng gì?*

Hãng hàng không Ghana International Airlines đã tiếp quản hãng Ghana Airways từ cuối năm 2005 và mở đường bay từ London đến Accra ở Ghana. Hãng này phục vụ nhiều chuyến bay đến Châu Phi, và chủ yếu là đến các nước Châu Âu. Nếu đi từ Tp.HCM, du khách có thể đi máy bay của hãng Vietnam Airlines hoặc Tiger Airways. Bạn sẽ quá cảnh sang Singapore, Dubai rồi mới đến Accra. Tổng cộng thời gian bay là khoảng 32 – 36 giờ. 


Đến Ghana, du khách có thể đi tàu để đi từ Akosombo nằm cách Accra về phía Bắc khoảng 104 km để đi đến Yeji – bờ biển nằm phía Bắc cách Akosombo 200 km. Tàu chạy bằng hơi nước và dừng lại ở nhiều ngôi làng trên đường đi. Từ Yeji, du khách có thể tiếp tục đón phà để đi tới Buipe cách đó 100 km về phía Bắc hay đến Makongo nằm ở phía đông cách đó 15 km.

Hệ thống đường xá ở Ghana có chỗ tốt có chỗ không. Đoạn đường Kumasi và Tamle hay đoạn đường đi dọc bãi biển từ Accra và Aflaoand khá là tệ và có nhiều đoạn lồi lõm bất thường. Thỉnh thoảng trên đường bạn sẽ phải đi qua trạm kiểm soát. Ở Accra bạn có thể thuê xe một cách dễ dàng để tự mình lái xe đi dạo chơi. Tuy nhiên giá cả không rẻ cho lắm. Bên cạnh đó, hầu hết người Ghana đều đi lại bằng taxi hay xe buýt, hoặc thậm chí là xe ngựa. Tuy nhiên tai nạn giao thông ở Ghana xảy ra rất thường xuyên vì thế mà bạn phải cẩn thận nếu tự mình lái xe trên đường. 


Ngoài ra, bạn có thể đi lại bằng xe buýt đường dài chạy từ nhiều thị trấn lớn đến các khu nhỏ hơn. Nhưng chất lượng thì không có tốt cho lắm. Thay vào đó bạn có thể đi bằng xe taxi công cộng (dạng taxi chở nhiều du khách cùng 1 lúc, tiền xe sẽ chia đều ra cho mỗi người). Tiện lợi hơn nhưng lại chạy chậm hơn xe buýt đó là hệ thống xe lửa kết nối Accra với Kumasi và Takoradi. Tuy nhiên nếu bạn không có đủ kiên nhẫn để chờ đợi, thì tốt nhất nên đi xe buýt hay taxi.

_Nguồn: dulichvietnam_

----------


## hangnt

*Đi những đâu?*

Đến Ghana, du khách không thể không đến Accra nổi tiếng. Nơi đây có Viện bảo tàng Quốc Gia trưng bày rất nhiều bộ sưu tập nghệ thuật của người Ghana. Du khách có thể tham quan tất cả những tác phẩm điêu khắc, hay những bức tranh có từ hàng nhiều thế kỷ trước. Ngoài ra du khách còn có thể đi đến ngôi chợ Makola nằm trên đường Kojo Thompson vốn nổi tiếng là ngôi chợ lớn và tấp nập người mua kẻ bán. Hằng ngày, nhiều người dân đến từ những ngôi làng ở xung quanh cùng tụ tập về ngôi chợ này để mua bán và trao đổi hàng hóa với nhau.


Trung tâm văn hóa quốc gia là một trung tâm nghệ thuật và còn là một ngôi chợ hàng thủ công nổi tiếng mà du khách không thể không ghé qua. Ở đó bày bán rất nhiều hàng thủ công và những bộ quần áo truyền thống của người Ghana. Hay du khách có thể đến Lăng mộ Kwame Nkrumah nằm ở đường High. Đó là công trình lớn để tưởng niệm vị tổng thống đầu tiên của Ghana. Ở phía bên ngoài lăng mộ bạn sẽ bắt gặp bức tượng của tổng thống Kwame Nkrumah được người dân nơi đây tạc để ghi nhớ những đóng góp của ngài trong suốt thời gian nắm chính quyền.


Nhà hát quốc gia mang phong cách Trung Hoa vốn là nơi biểu diễn những biểu hòa nhạc, kịch, khiêu vũ hay những buổi hội nghị lớn. Nơi đây cùng là một nơi đáng để cho du khách đến tham quan, thưởng thức những buổi ca nhạc hay những vở nhạc kịch do chính các nghệ sĩ Ghana biểu diễn. 


Sau khi tham quan Accra xong, du khách có thể đi đến Aburi nằm cách đó khoảng 38km, Aburi là một khu dân cư nằm trong ngọn đồi Akwapim. Du khách có thể đến ngôi nhà Sanatorium, nay đã được dùng làm nhà nghỉ, vốn được xây dựng từ thế kỉ thứ 19. Hay đi tham quan khu vườn thực vật ở đây cũng là một điều thú vị. Khu vườn này có nhiều cây cận nhiệt đới và được trồng bởi người Anh trong thời kỳ thuộc đi.

Ada là một resort nổi tiếng ở cửa sông Volta. Người Ghana và kể cả những du khách thường đến đây để chơi những môn thể thao dưới nước. Đặc biệt du khách đến đây có thể bơi lội ở cửa sông một cách an toàn mà không phải lo lắng gì cả. Nếu bạn yêu thích câu cá thì Ada sẽ là một nơi lý tưởng cho bạn. Nơi đây có rất nhiều cá nhồng và cá rô Nile. Gần đó là khu đầm ngập mặn Songow Lagoon nổi tiếng là với nhiều đàn chim sinh sống ở đây. 


Nếu yêu thích thiên nhiên nơi đây thì bạn có thể đến khu bảo tồn Shai Hills Game chỉ cách Accra khoảng 50km. Bạn có thể thuê và cưỡi ngựa để tự do đi khám phá khu bảo tồn này. 


Đến khu vực trung tâm của Ghana, du khách sẽ có dịp tham quan vịnh Guinea bao quanh khu vực này. Đó là khu vực có rất nhiều lâu đài cổ xưa và những pháo đài được sử dụng làm nơi mua bán nô lệ. Lâu đài bờ biển Cape được xây dựng vào thế kỉ 16 là sau đó được sửa chữa, mở rộng thêm để làm cơ quan hành chính của người anh đến tận năm 1877. Sau đó cơ quan này đã được chuyển sang lâu đài Christianborg ở Accra. 


Xa hơn một chút về phía tây là lâu đài Elmina. Elmina là thuộc địa đầu tiên của người Bồ Đào Nha ở Ghana. Lâu đài này từng được dùng làm nơi phòng thủ chủ yếu vào thế kỷ thứ 15 và cho tới ngày hôm nay lâu đài này vẫn còn được giữ nguyên hiện trạng ban đầu mà không có bất kỳ sự thay đổi nào.


Bên cạnh đó còn có pháo đài St.Jago chủ yếu dùng làm căn cứ quân sự và nằm trên ngọn đồi cao có thể nhìn ra vùng Elmina và Đại Tây Dương. Nơi đây thưởng tổ chức những buổi diễn giới thiệu văn hóa của người Ghana cho du khách xem. Cả lâu đài bãi biển Cape và pháo đài St.Jago đều được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới.

Nằm cách lâu đài Cape khoảng 20 km là công viên quốc gia Kakum. Đây là khu bảo tồn quốc gia thu hút rất nhiều du khách đến đây tham quan. Nhờ thế mà du lịch sinh thái ở đây phát triển rất mạnh. Du khách sẽ có cơ hội tân mắt nhìn thấy đời sống hoang dã của những con voi, khỉ. Linh dương, bướm, động vật lưỡng cư, bò sát và hơn 800 loài chim đang có nguy cơ tuyệt chủng. Bạn sẽ được đưa lên những mái che ở trên cây cách mặt đất 333m để quan sát những con thú ở phía bên dưới. 


Nếu thích đi biển thì bạn có thể đến những bãi biển ở phía Tây Ghana. Nơi có có rất nhiều resort nổi tiếng và bờ biển trải dài. Đặc biệt ở Dixcove có chợ cá lâu đời và chốt phòng thủ của quân lính Anh từ thế kỷ thứ 17. Gần đó là bãi biển Busua có trồng rất nhiều hàng cọ xanh mát và những ngọn sóng cao to đến kinh ngạc. Tuy nhiên cũng giống nhưng những bãi biển ở Ghana, bơi lội ở đây không an toàn bởi bạn có thể bị những cơn sóng cuốn trôi xa phía ngoài khơi. Nếu muốn bơi lội, bạn có thể đến những vịnh đá nhỏ để bơi. Ở nơi đó bạn có thể an tâm bơi lội mà không phải lo lắng gì cả. 


Đến vùng Volta, du khách sẽ thấy cuộc sống nơi đây hoàn toàn bị chi phối bởi hồ nước Volta, một hồ nước nhân tạo lớn nhất trên thế giới. Dòng nước chảy qua 2/3 chiều dài đất nước. Bạn có thể đi thuyền để dạo chơi trên hồ. Nếu từ đầu nguồn bạn đi thuyền đến thủ đô New Tamale ở phía Bắc sẽ mất đến 3 ngày trời, còn đi đến Kete-Krachi chỉ mất khoảng 1 ngày mà thôi. Bên cạnh đó bạn còn có thể chơi những trò chơi dưới nước như lướt ván, đua thuyền...


Đến Ghana, bạn không thể bỏ lỡ cơ hội đi tới Kumasi vốn là thủ đô quan trọng trong lịch sử của nền văn minh Ashanti. Ở đó bạn có thể khám phá quảng trường Manhyia và lăng mộ Royal từng bị vua Baden Powell tàn phá. Là trung tâm văn hóa, Kumasi có nhiều viện bảo tàng, thư viên và nhiều phòng hòa nhạc ngoài trời dành cho người dân Ashanti cũng như du khách đến thưởng thức


Bên cạnh đó còn có một “viện bảo tàng sống”, đó là một trang trại nằm trong ngôi làng. Bạn sẽ có dịp tận nhìn xem những người thợ thủ công, thợ kim hoàn và thợ điêu khắc làm nên những sản phẩm của họ theo cách truyền thống. Điều thú vị hơn hết đó là được xem những người thợ dệt làm ra những miếng vải rực rỡ màu sắc và may nên bộ quần áo Kente, một trang phục nghi lễ của người dân trong vùng.

Nếu yêu thích thiên nhiên hoang dã, du khách có thể đến Khu bảo tồn đời sống hoang dã Owabi nằm ở phía Tây vùng Kusami. Nơi đây có ngọn thác Banfabiri hùng vĩ trút nước xuống bất kể ngày đêm tựa như mái tóc dài thon thả của người thiếu nữ. Hơi nước cứ bay là là trong không khí, bạn sẽ thấy mát lạnh cả người giống như đang ngồi trong phòng có máy điều hòa vậy. 


Ở phía Bắc của Ghana có những đồng bằng cao nguyên nằm ở độ cao từ 150 mét cho đến 300 mét so với mặt nước biển. Thị trấn chính ở vùng phía Tây là Tamle nằm ở công viên quốc gia Mole. Đó là một trong những khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên tốt nhất ở Ghana. Du khách có thể đi bộ hay thuê xe chở đi tham quan nhưng điều quan trọng hơn hết là bạn cần có một người hướng dẫn viên đi cùng với mình, nếu không bạn sẽ bị lạc và không tìm được đường ra trong khu rừng mênh mông này đâu. Trên đường đi bạn sẽ nhìn thấy những con linh dương, khỉ, trâu, cùng với nhiều loài quý hiềm khác như sư tử, voi...Không giống như những khu bảo tồn khác ở Châu Phi, du khác được phép cắm trại ở đây và đi khám phá xung quanh. Dĩ nhiên là bạn sẽ phải ở trong xe hơi chứ không được đi lang thang bên ngoài đâu. Ở ngay lối vào công viên có nhà nghỉ đầy đủ tiện nghi cùng với nhà hàng phục vụ bữa ăn cho du khách đến tham quan. Nằm ở phía Bắc cách công viên quốc gia Mole khoảng 5 dặm là thánh đường Hồi giáo Larabanga, một nơi đáng để cho du khách bỏ thời gian đến tham quan. Được xây dựng theo kiến trúc của đế quốc Xu Đăng ở phương Tây và được người dân địa phương tin là do thượng đế xây dựng.

*Mua sắm, giá cả*

Đơn vị tiền tệ của Ghana là đồng Cedi. Kí hiệu là C. 1C bằng khoảng 1,4 VNĐ.
Ở Ghana có tiền giấy mệnh giá 1000C, 2000C, 5000C, 10.000C và 20.000C Bên cạnh đó còn có đồng xu 100C, 200C, 250C và 500C.


Đến Ghana du lịch, tốt nhất du khách nên mang theo đô la Mỹ hoặc đồng Euro. Bạn có thể đổi sang đồng Cedi ở những điểm trao đổi ngoại tệ nằm rãi rác ở những thị trấn lớn. Còn ớ vùng phía Bắc có rất ít những điểm đổi tiền như vậy. Tỷ giá ở đây thường cao hơn so với ngân hàng. Tuy nhiên họ ít khi đổi séc du lịch cho du khách. Ngoài ra nếu bạn có thẻ Visa hay Master Card thì có thể rút tiền ở những máy ATM đặt ở các ngân hàng nhà nước. Ngoài ra thì bạn chỉ được thanh toán bằng thẻ tín dụng khi ở những khách sạn lớn, nhà hàng và trung tâm thương mại lớn mà thôi. Tuy nhiên nếu sử dụng thẻ tín dụng thì bạn cần phải chú ý kỹ vì có thể bị đánh cắp thé. Đặc biệt là ở những thành phố như Accra và Kumasi thì việc đó xảy ra rất thường xuyên.
_
Nguồn: dulichvietnam_

----------


## Mituot

Nhìn không phát triển hiện đại như những nước châu Âu nhưng lại mang nét đẹp dân giã thơ mông
Là 1 nơi tuyệt vời để nghỉ ngơi và trải nghiệm cuộc sống bình dị

----------


## Chimera

Gana nhìn dân dã ghê 
Thật tuyệt nếu được đến Châu Phi khám phá

----------

